# 2.5l swap into a mk4 jetta auto...parts list needed



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

I HAVE AN 2002 JETTA GLS WITH THE INFAMOUS 2.SLOW MOTOR, ....I HAVE A 2008 JETTA,2.5L DONOR CAR WITH AN AUTO.
MY REQUEST IS HOW MUCH COIN IM GOING TO NEED, AND CAN I DO IT ON A SHOE STRING BUDGET AND GET EXCELLENT RESULTS.
i want this 








to go into this...


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

okay im going to do it. and ive never done a swap in my life, but im a builder so i can pull it off....may take me a year but im going to do it(mk5 into a mk4).my first step will be to take the actual motor out of donor car along with every part i may need to re-use.well im posting pix soon. so to all you vw know it alls ...please help.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

If anyone could provide pointers, it would be Josh at NLS, as they've put a 2.5l into a MK1.


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

this project is going to take some time, i spoke with josh hes the 2.5 guru...may just have to pay him ...lol. car is at the vw dealer getting tuned up and a new coil pack...should have bought a car to drive while i do the swap...smdh


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ready when you are:beer:


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

im so frustrated... the car(mk4) is in the body shop again, buffalo streets aren't
coilover friendly...josh you need to buy the swap(mk5) or trade for a rebuild and turbo on my mk4 2.slow. im tearing the motor and tranny out ive cut quite a few expensive things in the mk5.ill post pix, josh we can work a trade of some sort that's whats holding me up...cash...


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

they are super high at the vw dealer!!! 575. for a coil-pack,550 for a starter...smdh


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I will buy your 2.5 swap. talk to me

Andre


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

its very much for sale ...ive been getting a lot of mail from people that say they want to buy things but no money ever changes hands....


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

kipy said:


> they are super high at the vw dealer!!! 575. for a coil-pack,550 for a starter...smdh


Damn! Northtown bent you over from the sounds of it.
I hope those prices include install.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

coil packs are less then $28 each. labor is 2 minutes each.....you got screwed.


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> coil packs are less then $28 each. labor is 2 minutes each.....you got screwed.


for the 1.8Ts yeah, but he's got a 2.slow
but even that sounds high for the coil pack


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

oh yea, but still half that price.


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

i had to pay for a diagnostic scan which was $125.00, ive never argued with the dealers pricing.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

so i was in the shop doing a service on a 06 beetle convertible with a 2.5 and that swap should be very doable. looks like for the beetle they stuck with the old mk4 mounting points and subframe so the only question is radiator, fans, ac condenser which might just be a swap too.


----------

